# Wrangler 4x4?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

In my opinion, NO!

To short a wheel base to handle the push any trailer gives to the tow vehicle.
Brake controller or not, when your wheel base is short your horses ride is bumpier and not pleasant.
Equalizer bars, weight distribution hitch or not, no!

Read this....
2015 Jeep Wrangler Features and Specs - Edmunds.com 2015 Jeep Wrangler Sport Convertible SUV 3.6L V6 4x4 6-speed Manual Features and Specs
Features and Specs for the 2015 Jeep 3.6L V6 4x4 6-speed Manual ... 2015 Jeep Wrangler - Features & Specs .... *MAXIMUM TOWING CAPACITY** 2000 lbs.*

_So, that would mean a* NO* to towing horses safely and with a good outcome!!

Please remember that towing a boat, camping trailer or such is dead weight...it doesn't move.
Towing a horse trailer first off is heavier than most of those above items empty, then add the horse which on average weighs about 1200 pounds additional weight...
You would be grossly over-loaded...

Sorry, tell mom "No, it is *not *a good idea." 

jmo..
_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Agreed, a wrangler has a far too short wheelbase for safe towing of much beyond a light load, and they're not rated to tow much because of that. 

Basically, the tail will wag the dog. Not a scenario you want to be in with horses behind you.

If it's one of the longer wheelbase 4-door models and specifically equipped even then the tow capacities only reach 3500 pounds - probably barely enough for the weight of a 2-horse trailer EMPTY, much less with 2 horses in it.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I suggest you get in the trailer and let someone drive you around like they are hauling a boat or other inanimate object. Then you decide what and who YOU would want hauling you around!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Middle daughter wanted a Wrangler 4x4 since she was little. Finally got a really cool looking one. Mileage isn't very good. Super unstable in even a light wind, and not good on ice. Great in mud and snow. 

I get better mileage in a 1/2 ton Dodge. But she looks great in that Wrangler.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

gigem88 said:


> I suggest you get in the trailer and let someone drive you around like they are hauling a boat or other inanimate object. Then you decide what and who YOU would want hauling you around!


Oh, I so agree with this! Anyone who plans on being the driver, hauling horses really needs to experience what it's like to be back there, even if it's just a short ride around the property. You'll be much more sympathetic and careful when you find out how rough it is!

The Jeep is a huge no, no for hauling a trailer with 2 horses in it. I drive a Dakota quad cab V8 with the tow package and it's rated at 6000lbs (when shopping look in the owner's manual for ratings). I have pulled a 3200lb trailer with 2 normal size quarter horses in it several times and that's definitely right on the edge of being over the capability of the truck. Just because the vehicle has a rating, doesn't mean you can safely take it right up to the top of that rating.

It's not the just power of the vehicle that is at issue, it's also the _weight_ of the tow vehicle. A heavier truck is less likely to have it's rear end jerked around when the horses move back there (and they will!). Remember that hauling live animals is a whole lot different than hauling inamimate objects!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

A Durango will tow a horse trailer quite nicely. I have towed a 2 horse trailer with it for 10+ years.


----------

